

How to Multiply Numbers that are Close to base 100 in just one line - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/03/multiplying-numbers-that-are-closer-to.html
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

~~~
gazrogers
Why the extra link? I'm sure the vast majority of HN users are able to delete
everything bar the domain name in their browser's address bar.

~~~
ranit8
He did that on his other posts as well. I won't post any links to them though.
⚑

